# Bitting question!



## Blackwater Farm (Sep 26, 2012)

As ya'll know I have been training my deaf mini to drive. So far heis doing really well. All of our ground driving has been with a halter so far. Today I switched out the cheek pieces on my driving bridle with the cheek pieces on a mini riding bridle so that I could make an open driving bridle. I have been letting him wear a bit with the riding bridle while he is standing and I have walked him around a bit with it on just so he can get used to it. I did a little ground driving with the bridle on today and he did well. My question is this, he chews on the bit incessantly and when we were done and I took the bridle off I noticed that his front left incisor was bleeding just a tiny bit (he has no wolf teeth) and just inside his right cheek was bleeding a bit. Looked like it was from him chewing on the bit and his cheek got in the way. Should I just let him get used to it some more or do they make the rubber coated bits for minis? Would that help any?I really don't want him in any pain over this. I made sure the bridle wasn't too tight and the bit is of proper size he just chews it like crazy. The bit I'm using is just a standard half cheek snaffle with a copper mouth. Thanks ya'll!

**Edited to add - his teeth have been done recently!


----------



## Sue_C. (Sep 26, 2012)

Instead of changing to a rubber bit, you can simply wrap the bit with latex. There is a special latex especially sold for this. http://www.drivingessentials.com/bits_%20accessories.php?page=2&param1=valu1&param2=value2


----------



## shorthorsemom (Sep 26, 2012)

He also might like a straight bit vs snaffle. You might check to be sure your cheek pieces are not pinching. Love the latex wrap but you have to watch those excessive chewers they can chomp off the latex and swallow. I had to change bits with one of my boys. Some snaffles have a nutcracker effect. He might need a French link instead. Lots of threads on lb discussing bits.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Sep 26, 2012)

Spanky despises regular snaffles. I bought a mullen mouth and am hoping that will fix some of the issues we have


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 27, 2012)

Possibly your headstall needs to be tightened a little. Sounds as though it might be too low in his mouth. Sometimes we worry about making it too tight, but in reality we have better contact and the horse is more comfortable with the bit snugly in his mouth.

Don't know about the bit. I don't like snaffles as I am not confident of my constant pressure and prefer not to take the chance of having a metal V stabbing my horse in the roof of his mouth.


----------



## Blackwater Farm (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone! He was a little better today. He relaxed a lot while we were ground driving and stopped chewing for a short time. I think I might try to get him a french link or a mullen.


----------



## DJF Miniature Show Horses (Sep 27, 2012)

Highly recommend a mullen bit. Just had a colt doing the same thing. He has stopped mouthing. Also suggest bitting him up put the halter over and tying him up everday while you do some chores or something. This will get him use to his bit. Good luck!!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Sep 27, 2012)

Same here. Just put Spanky in it for the first time and he was great. WAY better than with a regular jointed snaffle


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi again.

Something else to check is the "thickness" or diameter of the bit. I've found that many of mine do not like the standard "mini snaffle" bits as thier mouths are shallower from roof top to tongue. Almost all of mine prefer the much smaller around bits and do much less chewing that way (tho I do have one right now that is insisting on putting his tongue over the bit every time he wears it, UGH!).

But it could be he just wasn't used to wearing it enuf. Since all of our ponies are caught and tied up to eat at their buckets, I often put a bridle w/ different bits on them starting as early as weanling ages while they are eating. They learn to just accept and carry the bit. The bridle is removed when I turn them loose from eating.

I have different diameters, plain round ring snaffles; d ring (riding) snaffles; copper snaffles w 1/2 cheeks; copper "bean" and french link snaffles. Most are in the 3 3/4" size - but also have quite a number of 4 and 3.5" ones as well. I don't think I have any straight bar or mullen mouth bits though. We could schedule a visit, LOL. I'm willing to share (passing on what was done for me by other folk in the past!!) until you find one that works for you/him.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 1, 2012)

When using a bit with a copper mouth you need to check constantly for rough pieces on it especially with a green horse who is chewing. You can sand them down if necessary. I prefer to use a stainless steel bit with a copper link or bean rather than a solid copper mouth. That way you get the effect of the copper without the hazard caused by chewing.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 1, 2012)

MiLo Minis said:


> When using a bit with a copper mouth you need to check constantly for rough pieces on it especially with a green horse who is chewing. You can sand them down if necessary. I prefer to use a stainless steel bit with a copper link or bean rather than a solid copper mouth. That way you get the effect of the copper without the hazard caused by chewing.


I am replacing one of my copper ones, as I can feel it getting rough. But I've used it about 5 years so I feel it was still a good buy. Good idea to check bits frequently.


----------



## Poodlepill (Oct 7, 2013)

I know this is an older thread BUT I just wanted to say I appreciate all the knowledge here. I am at page 13 just reading all the great info for driving our mini's. I specifically was looking for bit information and wrote down several bits for me to try that ya'll had mentioned.


----------

